# birds in nd



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone see


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a buddy west of Jamestown near Medina and said he saw a small flock of 30 snows higher than hell and some specks mixed with canadas. I am kind of surprised to hear this already


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

There will be a good number of birds in the state tomorrow.


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

hunt4P&Y said:


> There will be a good number of birds in the state tomorrow.


There wont be many i went hunting today and the adults are just starting to show up and everything that was north came back south. You will have to have lots of warm weather and melt tons of snow


----------



## tnelson1 (Mar 16, 2008)

I agree SDcanadaKILLER. Everbody is getting a little anxious. Lots of juvies still in Nebraska. Sand Lake should peak around March 26th or there abouts.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Saw one east of Spiritwood today with a flock of canadas.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

my friend said he saw a small flock about 20 or so fly by his house on sunday


----------



## steve0221 (Mar 6, 2009)

Curious if the snows have made it yet. With all the reports of high flyers and good migration days I would think some are around. Hoping to head out next week just wondering if were gonna be to too early.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I was debating going out next week too. Sand Lake is only at 50,000 and the forecast looks to cool down for a few days next week. I am hoping to go to the northern part of the state so I will be holding off until the first weekend in April, or later if the weather changes. The only thing that may change my plans is if a large amount of rain falls and melts a lot of snow late in the weekend and early next week.


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

There might be a couple but everything i saw yesterday was coming back south so good luck finding them!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I just got back from hunting geese in South Dakota and I will say that the geese are still 60 miles south of the North Dakota state line. There is not much snow left, in south dakota, and the geese are pushing up vary hard they will be in North Dakota and South Dakota boarder heavy by this weekend if this wheather stays warm.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

1 flock of snows in northern ND today


----------



## gasburner70 (Mar 17, 2005)

saw a flock of about 100 or so by hillsburo this evening sitting in a corn field


----------

